# Free Beer



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

Looking forward to a week at Manzanita Lake. Heading out early Monday morning. I have all the beer you can drink* for anyone who can find me.

*As long as you can't drink more than a case or 2.

Toolman


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Uh, where is Manzanita Lake







I'm there ! (I wish) 
Hope you have a great week and get some great relaxation in the Outback


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great trip, toolman! action

We are heading out ourselves. Unfortunately in the opposite direction!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I really love that park and Manzanita Lake is a great campground. I have fly fished the lake in a float tube, it is artificial baits, barbless hooks and catch and release only. But it had huge Rainbows some over 10 lbs. You can see these huge fish by taking a hike around lake and watch the shallow flats and you will see them. They cruise around the shallows and if you are careful you can watch a fishes pattern and when he moves away lay out a fly and when he comes back if you are lucky he will take it, how hang on







Don't try to cast to then they will spook every time.

Have a great time.


----------



## klomperklaus (Dec 28, 2005)

toolman said:


> Looking forward to a week at Manzanita Lake.


I LOVE Manzanita Lake... we leave tomorrow and we'll be right down the road, at Lake Almanor.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for the offer but for the $300 in gas I'd spend looking for you I'll drink my own beer.









Either way, enjoy your trip.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Very generous of you









Don


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

toolman said:


> Looking forward to a week at Manzanita Lake. Heading out early Monday morning. I have all the beer you can drink* for anyone who can find me.
> 
> *As long as you can't drink more than a case or 2.
> 
> Toolman


That campground has become our annual destination in mid October. Just before the first snow falls. When we go, all the water and power has been turned off and we are usually there with only a sprinkling of other campers. Perfect!

We actually flew right over (well, slightly west - I could see it!) Mt. Lassen on our return flight from Seattle this afternoon.

Hope you had a wonderful time!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a great trip...guessing your beer is safe for now.


----------

